# 10061 vs 55100 pls help



## bill2doc (Sep 16, 2011)

Would someone please explain the difference betweek 10061 and 55100.  Physician writes:

incision and drainage of scrotal abscess and writes code 10061 but I went directly to 55100

Pls educate me.  Thanks!


----------



## eng613 (Sep 16, 2011)

Is that the entire note?


----------



## Mojo (Sep 16, 2011)

10061 can be multiple or complicated (placing a drain or packing or breaking up of loculations) I&D(s) of the integumentary system. 55100 is more anatomically specific to the scrotal wall and includes local anesthesia, an incision, expressing the pus and placing a drain or packing into the abscess cavity. The RVU for 55100 is higher than 10061.


----------

